# Workaround to get rid of the FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT Package Problems



## Jules (Oct 2, 2011)

Newest BSD branch has problems when trying to Install Packages (bug with double digits in release number) out of the Ports Tree.

A temporary Workaround i've tested is to let the compiler scripts asume to build the ports for single digit branch.

so easily set an uname_r enviroment like:
bash -> export UNAME_r=9.0-CURRENT
or in sh -> setenv UNAME_r 9.0-CURRENT

and you are ready to go to build/rebuild your packages without errors again.

Cheers


----------

